# Bill Winke sold his farm



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Wild Thing said:


> *We got a winner! Waif .... you are definitely gonna get The Big One this year - congrats!*


And for the consolation prize and the good fortune of slaying the Second Best Big One this year...what was it that Joe Namath said about such certainties.....??

*"__ ________ ___"*


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Wild Thing said:


> And for the consolation prize and the good fortune of slaying the Second Best Big One this year...what was it that Joe Namath said about such certainties.....??
> 
> *"__ ________ ___"*


For a small segment of this forum, the only thing of consequence Namath ever said was, "I couldn't care less about the team strug-ga-ling, I wanna kiss you...Yeaaaah!"


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Wild Thing said:


> We got a winner! Waif .... you are definitely gonna get The Big One this year - congrats!


I won't be mistaken for Bill Winke if I do.

Today the truck for hauling the tractor started. Yeah! (Needs alternator checked still...)
So off to the property we go.
Till needing brakes. Not good. O.K. I'll just slam the gain on the brake control.
Well , that didn't do anything...

Made it gingerly to the property.
Left the truck run while starting mowing and brush hogging so it could be parked in a cleared area. Just in case it don't want to start. (Did I mention there's no address? l.o.l.).
While unchaining and unstrapping tractor the truck started stumbling. Humm. That's not good either.
Unloaded , cleared an area ,put truck and trailer on it and shut it down reluctantly ...And off to work.

First a cutting towards the last planting to see how lush the carpet of rye and rape is.
O.k. Maybe lush was a bit much to expect.
Lots of rye seed. Doughy when squeezed,. Oh well , there's some rapeseed germinated.
Never mind the near solid layer of ryeseed vs the very light seeding of rape.

Knocked down some autumn olive for a trail. Mowed the areas for browse , till the tractor started to sputter a long ways from the truck.
Shut it down ,well hit the switch after it puked; cheerfully noting it was facing into the wind after it stalled.
There goes the idea of driving it to a friends house a couple miles away if the truck don't start...(I did have the forethought of tossing the phone in the truck , almost forgot.)
Reduces the earlier trip to arrives vision of pulling the truck with the tractor too.
(No, that ain't going to happen anyways. But it was a diversion while waiting for next use of brakes.)

After a cool down the tractor would only run partly choked and so it got run back and onto the trailer.

Plenty to do so I started cutting a path through autumn olive by the road where I can't see to pull out. That was work. The only kukri in the truck to hack with , was the worst. But I got my $3.50 out of it a few times..
Still pulling spines from cloths and being gentle with resting my cut up arm on the chair.
Approaching the end I checked the view before giving myself a mental pat on the back ,(my arms wouldn't reach by then) annnd, realized the ground (property) beyond had a very successful year of growing alders and autumn olive. Thwarting my effort of previous years sight window duplication.

Ah well. Plenty more to do.
An annoying/sight blocking shrub of olive in a fallow area needed cut.
Swimming through the rough I was reminded where help had stacked olive branches and trunks around a pine this spring at my request.
Of course the offending shrub was near the pine. Some work there.
Made the cut and trimmed the tall goldenrod ect. along the sight line with the silky zubat swung like a scythe..

Reaching the nearest trail I made a discovery. I'm gettin old(er)...
That steel barrel getting thumped with a cloth covered mallet I hear out there sometimes , was quite audible. Yep , my pulse. (A pulse is a good thing). Take a break. As if there was a choice...

Back to truck then.
Chain and strap tractor down.
Climb into the cab , put the ignition key in with crossed fingers....
It started!Yeah.
Ease out blindly into the road , get some distance and speed up to get some of that great deer country scented air through the windows.
Annd here's the little check engine light waking up to say howdy. "Howdy little check engine light".

Limp home. Thread the needle backing tractor in to where it can be unloaded. Too beat to unload it. Or better yet , check the carbs main jet first.
Peek under truck for a brakeline leak but lose enthusiasm in the blurry dark. Still have to find the phone and make it to the house , it's near feeding times for the dogs anyways ,and they know I'm back.

Can't wait to kill that big buck.
(Here's hoping he don't crumple the bumper too much.)


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Ahhhh! The joys of being a landowner. Too funny Waif.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Bill Winke is the guy that wrote the articles that fueled my passion for deer hunting. He is one of the mentors for the advancement of the sport of bow hunting for whitetails. His articles and photos have been on or in most of the hunting magazines I owned stacks of before the dawn of the internet. 
Even the realtree team..Bill Jordan, Dave Blanton and Bob Folkrod realized Bill's hunting prowess.. they named a tree after him in at the Milk River in Montana. 
He has done an incredible job managing his farm and developing Midwest Whitetail to the sucess it is today. He is the guy that got me to understand the importance of entry and exit routes to my stands and if you wanna see mature bucks Oct 25-Nov 15 is the prime time. Bill holds back no secrets he seems to be the most open and honest guy about how he approaches hunting the awesome Iowa bucks he has been able to harvest from his farm.
I have lived vicariously though Bills daily hunting blogs for the past 15 odd seasons. It was one of the only ways for me to get through a day at work during the Rut. hopefully he will still continue to add content to Midwest Whitetail this season. 
Wish him all the best at his new home although Im sure he will remain successful. 

Bonus points
Bill's favourite hunting day is November the ______? 
" Always Dream Big "


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

7th!


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

You are on a roll Waif!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Waif said:


> I won't be mistaken for Bill Winke if I do.
> 
> Today the truck for hauling the tractor started. Yeah! (Needs alternator checked still...)
> So off to the property we go.
> ...


Outfknstanding!

A good long read.

In my minds eye you look just like Red Skelton. :lol:


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> Bill Winke seems like a great dude, but I stopped watching that show about 4 years ago. It's just not realistic hunting for 90% of hunters. Which is exactly why the The Hunting Public is popular. Hunters can relate to that and learn from them a lot easier than someone climbing up in a ******* blind over a food plot and waiting for a 180 inch deer to walk out.


I would agree with that except the show isn't just him and the Iowa contributors. MW has regional shows and they are definitely not shooting monsters out of ******** each week. 

I know of one guy that is very prominent on this site that contributes to the Great Lakes region.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Robow said:


> I would agree with that except the show isn't just him and the Iowa contributors. MW has regional shows and they are definitely not shooting monsters out of ******** each week.
> 
> I know of one guy that is very prominent on this site that contributes to the Great Lakes region.


And, I would add that MW is very informative as to the how, whys and when that they do things. As far as the ******* blind thing, who cares. Isn't that what we all do. Whether it's an elevated blind, treestand, ground blind or sitting on a bucket, we all just climb in and wait. Can't begrudge a guy for building a dream property. It's not like Bill doesn't acknowledge that his situation is not the norm. I heard him say once, that "there are far better hunters then him out there that consistently kill 2.5 year old bucks in tough high pressure areas."


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Dish7 said:


> And, I would add that MW is very informative as to the how, whys and when that they do things. As far as the ******* blind thing, who cares. Isn't that what we all do. Whether it's an elevated blind, treestand, ground blind or sitting on a bucket, we all just climb in and wait. Can't begrudge a guy for building a dream property. It's not like Bill doesn't acknowledge that his situation is not the norm. I heard him say once, that "there are far better hunters then him out there that consistently kill 2.5 year old bucks in tough high pressure areas."


Thanks for the compliment butt we all already know I'm a better hunter than Winke


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Thanks for the compliment butt we all already know I'm a better hunter than Winke


Guess the tie breaker should be a coloring contest with crayons.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

jr28schalm said:


> Guess the tie breaker should be a coloring contest with crayons.


Thats all me!!! Can't be beat with crayons!!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hillsdales Most Wanted said:


> Thanks for the compliment butt we all already know I'm a better hunter than Winke


Whatever, you're in third place in your own house, lol.


----------



## Hillsdales Most Wanted (Jul 17, 2015)

Dish7 said:


> Whatever, you're in third place in your own house, lol.


Well if u add my dad to the mix I'm technically 4th


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Dish7 said:


> Whatever, you're in third place in your own house, lol.


I know that feeling well.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Lmao. These last 5-6 posts are priceless!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Is he related to Babe Winkleman?


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Dish7 said:


> As far as the ******* blind thing, who cares. Isn't that what we all do. Whether it's an elevated blind, treestand, ground blind or sitting on a bucket, we all just climb in and wait.


Sit on stump or bucket = Noble 

Tree stand = Righteous

Enclosed blind = Shameful


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

November Sunrise said:


> Sit on stump or bucket = Noble
> 
> Tree stand = Righteous
> 
> Enclosed blind = Shameful


Report back in a few years.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Sounds like he is pretty much financially set now. I did a career change and started writing about the same time he did. I commercialized my fishing, he did it to his hunting. It ruined the fun I once had in fishing. I still enjoy hunting. I wonder what he will do now since he likely will not need the money or headaches?


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Sounds like he is pretty much financially set now. I did a career change and started writing about the same time he did. I commercialized my fishing, he did it to his hunting. It ruined the fun I once had in fishing. I still enjoy hunting. I wonder what he will do now since he likely will not need the money or headaches?


What was your original career path?


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Sounds like he is pretty much financially set now. I did a career change and started writing about the same time he did. I commercialized my fishing, he did it to his hunting. It ruined the fun I once had in fishing. I still enjoy hunting. I wonder what he will do now since he likely will not need the money or headaches?


I have always feared turning the thing I enjoy doing the most....into a job that I may eventually not enjoy. 
if you had to hunt everyday and produce a product from it, that had be marketed? Would you still want to hunt everyday?


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

LabtechLewis said:


> What was your original career path?


Arm wrestling


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

CDN1 said:


> I have always feared turning the thing I enjoy doing the most....into a job that I may eventually not enjoy.
> if you had to hunt everyday and produce a product from it, that had be marketed? Would you still want to hunt everyday?


I agree. My wife and father in law were always telling me I should own an archery shop. I tell them they’re crazy, the busiest time of year for an archery shop is my favorite time of year to be out scouting and in the woods in general. Being friends with the archery shop owner is just fine with me. It’s kinda like having grandchildren, it’s the best of both worlds


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

jr28schalm said:


> Arm wrestling














Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

Hoytman5 said:


> I agree. My wife and father in law were always telling me I should own an archery shop. I tell them they’re crazy, the busiest time of year for an archery shop is my favorite time of year to be out scouting and in the woods in general. Being friends with the archery shop owner is just fine with me. It’s kinda like having grandchildren, it’s the best of both worlds


Agreed. Trying to turn a hobby you love into a source of income is filled with pitfalls.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

LabtechLewis said:


> What was your original career path?


15 years in IT.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just watched the highlight reel of the bucks that were taken off that property. Loved seeing his kids deer, including the spike. Says alot about Bill


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> Just watched the highlight reel of the bucks that were taken off that property. Loved seeing his kids deer, including the spike. Says alot about Bill


Yup- good episode. I've met Bill several times and I always laugh because we never talk deer hunting and the conversations always lead to steelhead and smallmouth fishing. If I remember correctly, his wife's family is from the Ludington area so he is very familiar with Michigan fishing. Now that I think of it, I believe he might have gone to college in the state too. Just in talking to him you can tell how humble he is and how important family is to him. As someone who has followed his journey, first as a writer, and later his Midwest Whitetail series- I hope he continues to stick with the series and I look forward to watching him learn and hunt some new land.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hoytman5 said:


> Yup- good episode. I've met Bill several times and I always laugh because we never talk deer hunting and the conversations always lead to steelhead and smallmouth fishing. If I remember correctly, his wife's family is from the Ludington area so he is very familiar with Michigan fishing. Now that I think of it, I believe he might have gone to college in the state too. Just in talking to him you can tell how humble he is and how important family is to him. As someone who has followed his journey, first as a writer, and later his Midwest Whitetail series- I hope he continues to stick with the series and I look forward to watching him learn and hunt some new land.


He went to school in Michigan and worked in Kalamazoo for a while. I am excited for his next chapter.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

In his last video he showed all the bucks taken off of that farm since he owned it. Pretty amazing . He mainly said he will regret selling the house because of all of the memories of the kids growing up and hunting there. All about the memories,as it should be. He even was choked up when talking about them ,and said he was getting sellers remorse. Great guy .


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> In his last video he showed all the bucks taken off of that farm since he owned it. Pretty amazing . He mainly said he will regret selling the house because of all of the memories of the kids growing up and hunting there. All about the memories,as it should be. He even was choked up when talking about them ,and said he was getting sellers remorse. Great guy .


Just watched it stickbow. Great guy, very humble and great to listen too. Maybe @LoBrass could listen to him and it'll knock his ego down just a "little"


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Just watched it stickbow. Great guy, very humble and great to listen too. Maybe @LoBrass could listen to him and it'll knock his ego down just a "little"


Just reminded @LoBrass that last year he captained a team to 2nd to last place. Guess that is better than last place, but not my much


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

If someone really know Bill Winke, they should send him a link to this thread. It has got to be truly tough making a living doing a show like his trying to sell it to sponsors in the crazy competitive market among declining rank of viewers. Might make his day.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> Just watched it stickbow. Great guy, very humble and great to listen too. Maybe @LoBrass could listen to him and it'll knock his ego down just a "little"


Never!!!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

I don't think Bill participates in the black hole of online hunting forums. I think he's had enough of the negativity and criticism that swirl endlessly in them. He tried to offer an opportunity on Midwest Whitetail to have a chat room during the hunting season and he ended up closing it down due jack wagons attacking each other and novice hunters.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

bowhunter426 said:


> Just reminded @LoBrass that last year he captained a team to 2nd to last place. Guess that is better than last place, but not my much


Such is, was and will be the beauty of H8ed. They all play.

H8ed RULES!!!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Waif said:


> But it seems it was Bill stressing access and departure considerations more than others.
> Using what existed for conditions, vs creating conditions. One example was wading a creek with banks for cover and a tree he could get in from the creek. (If I recall it right.)


Yes his entry exit routes were stressed and that creek write up always stuck with me - applied it many times - I believe it was in outdoor life. Read many many articles from him through the 90's - early 2000's. Another thing he stressed was the importance of first hunt in a stand and hitting fresh properties. A particular story I recall , and I know I dont have the story exactly right but something like this.... involved him talking to a man in regards to obtaining hunting permission on a piece where a very large buck resided. The man told him yeah I've seen that big old buck I went out squirrel hunting was sitting on a stump and he walked up like 5 ft from me. Bill reffered to that conversation as some sort of milestone in his hunting approach. He thought I'm hunting my butt off and this guy just plops down and has a monster buck appear. the classic "lucky farmer sitting on a 5 gallon bucket shoots a big buck " but the fact is it happens when there's no pressure and they're going out on a fresh property for the first time all year. 

I currently watch MW from time to time and also like the chasing November episodes. There are quite a few public land hunts and I enjoy that even though I hunt private property and I enjoy the private land hunts and the work the guys put into them even though I hunt private ag land with no habitat improvements done on them. 
Bill Winke will forever be in my hunters hall of fame.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Just watched the episode showing all the bucks shot on video on the farm. Very impressive to say the least. Listening to him talk about his kids hunts and the memories was pretty cool.


----------

